# Stay warm and well fed...



## Ratfink (Nov 19, 2013)

From my family to yours, warmest holiday wishes and at the risk of offending some, God bless America!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Yup Same to You and Yours... Thanks Everyone for making this a great forum to be part of...Happy Thanksgiving Holiday to Everyone!!


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving, ya'll


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Same to yours also


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you Ratfink. To everyone in the group, may you have a wonderful Thanksgiving with all your loved ones, and when you say your prayer before the meal, remember to say a little prayer for our brothers in arms stationed throughout the world. To you boys overseas or just far away from home, Thank You from the bottom of my heart from a Viet Nam vet. Been there, done that, got the tee-shirt and remember how rough it was to be away from family at this time of year. God bless you all, and keep you safe.


----------



## Ratfink (Nov 19, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Thank you Ratfink. To everyone in the group, may you have a wonderful Thanksgiving with all your loved ones, and when you say your prayer before the meal, remember to say a little prayer for our brothers in arms stationed throughout the world. To you boys overseas or just far away from home, Thank You from the bottom of my heart from a Viet Nam vet. Been there, done that, got the tee-shirt and remember how rough it was to be away from family at this time of year. God bless you all, and keep you safe.


...and THANK YOU PQ for serving us when it wasn't the popular or "cool" thing to do. God bless you for your service when your country called. :wink:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all, but I don't think The Great GOD will be blessing the US as a whole anymore.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to all I'll be at work in the ER tomorrow stay safe and don't visit.


----------



## Mass Mike (Oct 28, 2013)

Amen. Stay warm. Keep family close. Stay safe.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all, but I don't think The Great GOD will be blessing the US as a whole anymore.


Not that we have a right to expect it but he has shown a great deal of tolerance and forgiveness. But when He gets mad stand by!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanksgiving is one of my favorite holidays. It is not because of the food, although I REALLY enjoy when Mrs Inor makes a big dinner. It is not because we get the whole family together, although I love to see them all. It is because Thanksgiving is the only holidays that we celebrate producers. It is a holiday where we celebrate how our hard work, combined with God's providence, has allowed us put back enough to make it through the coming winter. - Sounds a bit like what we all practice every day of the year yes?

So yes, I guess Thanksgiving is the original prepper holiday.

May you all have a blessed and happy Thanksgiving and a special thanks to all of you that have served or are currently serving our country.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to all on this forum.may you all be well fed and think of some of the people that may be less fortunate then others.these are the times that I like to feel goodwill towards most all people.


----------



## Ratfink (Nov 19, 2013)

I firmly believe God has not taken His hand of blessing off from this country.....yet. We still have a core of Christian believers as a nation even tho our leaders have turned their backs on God. I think when and if that happens, there will be no doubt and the signs will clearly indicate it. Hug your loved ones and keep them close this Holiday!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Right back at ya RF, best of wishes for you and yours.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving, merry Christmas, and God bless America. Oh and nuke a gay whale for Jesus!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Happy thanksgiving, merry Christmas, and God bless America. Oh and nuke a gay whale for Jesus!


Nukes are expensive. Can't we just harpoon 'em the old fashioned way then boil him down and make lamp oil for our bunkers?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> Nukes are expensive. Can't we just harpoon 'em the old fashioned way then boil him down and make lamp oil for our bunkers?


Well OK but only because harpooning really pisses PETA off. I like the saying because it seems to piss everyone off equally.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Well OK but only because harpooning really pisses PETA off. I like the saying because it seems to piss everyone off equally.


Why would you want to piss off (P)eople (E)ating (T)asty (A)nimals?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I love pissing PETA people off because they usually start crying. Bonus!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

When they're not busy killing animals, that is: Nathan J. Winograd: Shocking Photos: PETA's Secret Slaughter of Kittens, Puppies


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I completely agree. We should talk to Longrider and see if she can find out if PETA is planning a rally in the central U.S. next spring and hold out ronny-voo there! Those PETA types are usually also hippies. So I can also get my hippie-punching fix.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Ratfink (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow, that train went waaaay off track...:roll:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ratfink said:


> Wow, that train went waaaay off track...:roll:


Sorry - I'm just riddled with ADD.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Can't imagine anyone here being offended by saying GOD bless America


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Someone might ask, "Which God are you asking a blessing from?" but I think most of us here could figure out that it is the Creator of all that you are asking a blessing from.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

That's because it's the crazy train. Welcome aboard! :ugeek:



Ratfink said:


> Wow, that train went waaaay off track...:roll:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You don't have to believe everything you think or say - that is a good thing!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I like bacon. Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving to all you god fearing, gun toting, food storing, limited government believing people. If your not at least one of those, I don't particularly wish you a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Next time you make cinnamon roles add BACON!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone and take your Ritalin.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Silverbullet said:


> You too Meangre....oh look, SQUIRREL!!


Where?


----------

